# disque exfat ne s'affiche pas dans "disque de démarrage"



## augusterre (1 Septembre 2022)

bonjour,
j'ai formaté une partition de mon dd externe en exfat. j'aimerais redémarrer dessus pour pouvoir utiliser windows 10 (installé dans ma partition mais non démarré). mais que ce soit sur big sur (sur mon ordi portable) ou sur OS X Lion (sur mon iMac) la partition n'est pas détectée comme démarrable.
comment faire ?
cordialement


----------



## edenpulse (2 Septembre 2022)

Donc tu as installé Windows sur une partition exfat d’un disque dur externe? 

Déjà…. Comment t’as fait ça? 
Parce que c’est tout bonnement impossible… 

Windows ne s’installera uniquement sur NTFS. 

Des éclaircissements sur ce que tu as fait, précisément, serait utile


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

Déjà, on déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans macOS.


augusterre a dit:


> comment faire ?


Tout effacer et utiliser correctement Assistant Boot Camp, oui, mais dans quel Mac, modèle exact ? Comme mentionné en réponse        #2      il est impossible d'installer une version de Windows dans un disque dur formaté en exFAT ! Pour information, Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné ainsi que la présence de disques durs USB !

Alors, qu'as-tu fait exactement avec Assistant Boot Camp si tu l'as utilisé, ce qui semble ne pas être le cas ?


----------



## augusterre (2 Septembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Donc tu as installé Windows sur une partition exfat d’un disque dur externe?
> 
> Déjà…. Comment t’as fait ça?
> Parce que c’est tout bonnement impossible…
> ...





Locke a dit:


> Déjà, on déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans macOS.
> 
> Tout effacer et utiliser correctement Assistant Boot Camp, oui, mais dans quel Mac, modèle exact ? Comme mentionné en réponse        #2      il est impossible d'installer une version de Windows dans un disque dur formaté en exFAT ! Pour information, Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné ainsi que la présence de disques durs USB !
> 
> Alors, qu'as-tu fait exactement avec Assistant Boot Camp si tu l'as utilisé, ce qui semble ne pas être le cas ?


Merci de ces réponses.
Je n'ai pas utilisé boot camp tout simplement parce que je voulais faire une installation via une clé bootable (en l'occurence la partition de mon dd externe. je voulais surtout utiliser windows 10 sur mon iMac sur le SSD car le disque interne est un HDD.
 J'ai suivi un tuto YouTube car je n'avais jamais fait cette opération avant, et j'ai formaté en exfat (avant d'installer windows via unetbootin) tout simplement car mon iMac (ou l'OS) est trop vieux pour lire l'APFS. 
Ci-joint, les caractéristiques de mon iMac (l'ordi sur lequel je voudrais utiliser windows 10) et dans ma bio les caractéristiques de l'autre, celui que j'utilise pour procéder à l'installation de windows 10 sur l'iMac)


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> J'ai suivi un tuto YouTube car je n'avais jamais fait cette opération avant, et j'ai formaté en exfat (avant d'installer windows via unetbootin) tout simplement car mon iMac (ou l'OS) est trop vieux pour lire l'APFS.


Franchement c'est n'importe quoi sur YouTube, que vient faire le format APFS alors que Windows ne pourra s'installer que dans le format NTFS !


augusterre a dit:


> Ci-joint, les caractéristiques de mon iMac (l'ordi sur lequel je voudrais utiliser windows 10) et dans ma bio les caractéristiques de l'autre, celui que j'utilise pour procéder à l'installation de windows 10 sur l'iMac)


Alors avec ton iMac cela va être vite vu, Assistant Boot Camp ne te proposera dans sa fenêtre que Windows 8/8.1 pas Windows 10, si je ne m'abuse, et avec cet iMac de 2011 une installation doit se faire depuis un DVD original de Windows ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC.

Une solution viable est de tenter cette installation... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...en utilisant impérativement un boîtier USB 3.0. Si, si, ça fonctionne et je sais de quoi je parle.


----------



## augusterre (2 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Franchement c'est n'importe quoi sur YouTube, que vient faire le format APFS alors que Windows ne pourra s'installer que dans le format NTFS !


Je n'étais pas au courant !


Locke a dit:


> Une solution viable est de tenter cette installation... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...-adaptateur-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...en utilisant impérativement un boîtier USB 3.0. Si, si, ça fonctionne et je sais de quoi je parle.


USB 3.1 fonctionne aussi ? Je vais tenter avec ça


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> USB 3.1 fonctionne aussi ? Je vais tenter avec ça


Oui et c'est mieux si le protocole UASP est géré.


----------



## augusterre (2 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Oui et c'est mieux si le protocole UASP est géré.


Ça par contre je n'en sais rien
Ça fonctionne quand même sans ?


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> Ça par contre je n'en sais rien


C'est dans la description. Tu as un lien ou tu l'as acheté ? Sur le fond, c'est surtout pour une meilleure gestion du SSD qui sera dedans.


augusterre a dit:


> Ça fonctionne quand même sans ?


Oui.


----------



## augusterre (2 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est dans la description. Tu as un lien ou tu l'as acheté ? Sur le fond, c'est surtout pour une meilleure gestion du SSD qui sera dedans.


Désolé, je ne sais pas de quelle description il est question. Mais j'ai acheté ce dd et j'ai encore la boite sous la main


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> Désolé, je ne sais pas de quelle description il est question.


Donnes le lien du site sur lequel tu as acheté ce boîtier USB.


augusterre a dit:


> Mais j'ai acheté ce dd et j'ai encore la boite sous la main


J'ai un doute, il faut impérativement utiliser un SSD et pas un disque dur à plateaux.


----------



## augusterre (2 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Donnes le lien du site sur lequel tu as acheté ce boîtier USB.


J'ai acheté ce disque dans un magasin (Darty) fin 2020


Locke a dit:


> J'ai un doute, il faut impérativement utiliser un SSD et pas un disque dur à plateaux.


Il s'agit bel et bien d'un disque dur SSD de la marque Samsung


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> J'ai acheté ce disque dans un magasin (Darty) fin 2020


Désolé d'insister, moi je parle d'un boîtier USB vide comme celui-ci... https://www.amazon.fr/UGREEN-Boîtier-Externe-Compatible-Installation/dp/B0963C4QFS/ref=sr_1_5?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&crid=27MCSAE3BNUDK&keywords=boitier+USB+3.0+ugreen&qid=1662143390&sprefix=boitier+usb+3.0+ugreen,aps,74&sr=8-5 ...pas d'un disque.


----------



## augusterre (2 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé d'insister, moi je parle d'un boîtier USB vide comme celui-ci... https://www.amazon.fr/UGREEN-Boîtier-Externe-Compatible-Installation/dp/B0963C4QFS/ref=sr_1_5?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&crid=27MCSAE3BNUDK&keywords=boitier+USB+3.0+ugreen&qid=1662143390&sprefix=boitier+usb+3.0+ugreen,aps,74&sr=8-5 ...pas d'un disque.


Donc sinon ca ne marche pas ?


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> Donc sinon ca ne marche pas ?


Relis, il faut impérativement utiliser un SSD installer dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou 3.1, si le protocole UASP est géré c'est mieux, sinon ça marchera quand même.


----------



## augusterre (2 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Relis, il faut impérativement utiliser un SSD installer dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou 3.1, si le protocole UASP est géré c'est mieux, sinon ça marchera quand même.


Voilà mon disque dur sur ce lien
Il y a marqué USB 3.1, je me pose donc la question du fonctionnement avec ce disque dur


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> Voilà mon disque dur sur ce lien
> Il y a marqué USB 3.1, je me pose donc la question du fonctionnement avec ce disque dur


C'est tout bon, mais quel dommage que de vouloir l'utiliser pour Windows. Tu es conscient que tu ne pourras pas le partitionner par la suite, c'est impossible, car tu perdras ta version de Windows.


----------



## augusterre (2 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est tout bon, mais quel dommage que de vouloir l'utiliser pour Windows. Tu es conscient que tu ne pourras pas le partitionner par la suite, c'est impossible, car tu perdras ta version de Windows.


Je crois que si je partitionne autre part mais que je ne touche pas à la partition windows c'est bon normalement


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> Je crois que si je partitionne autre part mais que je ne touche pas à la partition windows c'est bon normalement


Non, si tu utilises ce SSD T5 tu ne pourras pas le partitionner, de plus la connexion est en USB-C, il te faut donc un câble USB-A => USB-C. Tu en as un je présume ?

USB-A = arrière de l'iMac
USB-C = entrée du SSD


----------



## augusterre (2 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Non, si tu utilises ce SSD T5 tu ne pourras pas le partitionner


Je ne comprends pas, je ne pourrais toucher à aucune de partitions ? Même si je modifie des choses dans seulement les partitions APFS (il y a des partitions apfs sauf celle pour windows) ? 


Locke a dit:


> de plus la connexion est en USB-C, il te faut donc un câble USB-A => USB-C. Tu en as un je présume ?
> 
> USB-A = arrière de l'iMac
> USB-C = entrée du SSD


C'est celui que j'utilise et j'ai aussi le usb-c vers usb-c


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> J'ai suivi un tuto YouTube car je n'avais jamais fait cette opération avant, et j'ai formaté en exfat (avant d'installer windows via unetbootin) tout simplement car mon iMac (ou l'OS) est trop vieux pour lire l'APFS.


Tu as le lien du tuto ?


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas


C'est une certitude.


augusterre a dit:


> je ne pourrais toucher à aucune de partitions ? Même si je modifie des choses dans seulement les partitions APFS (il y a des partitions apfs sauf celle pour windows) ?


Relis lentement mes réponses, une fois que tu auras installé Windows dans le SSD Samsung T5 tu ne pourras plus le partitionner. En fait, c'est possible, mais au prix de beaucoup de manipulations avec le Terminal. Vu ton niveau, mieux vaut en rester là.

Par contre, il n'y aura aucun problème avec le disque dur interne. Encore faut-il comprendre le format APFS dans lequel il est plus facile de créer un volume plutôt qu'une partition.


----------

